# Headlamp protectors for Fiat base 2008 Bessacarr



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

has any fellow motorhomers any idea where to get hold of these items happy mh


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Log onto e bay and enter the item number 250447260342 

for the X250 base vehicle I think


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cottie! Just spotted that you're new to the site. Welcome to MHF! May your stay be a long and happy one! :wink: 

I bought my headlight protectors from Climair...

http://www.climairuk.com/product.php?productid=3694&cat=0&page=1

Don't be fooled by the picture and don't forget that the price needs some add-ons... Our price (ex. carriage & VAT): £29.75

Almost as a warning, the morning that my pair of headlight protectors arrived in the post, a large stone hit my MH windscreen which had to be replaced. Anyone any ideas about a windscreen protector?! :roll: :wink:


----------



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

many thanks for information unclenorm and best wishes to you and others members


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Cottie! Just spotted that you're new to the site. Welcome to MHF! May your stay be a long and happy one! :wink:
> 
> I bought my headlight protectors from Climair...
> 
> ...


There you go   

Windscreen protection

I reckon some kind of tear off visor like they have on F1 drivers crash helmets would be a good idea on the exterior of the vehicle screen.

All windscreens should come with some and as they get scratched, just rip off the old one and voila!

I'm always amazed how nice and clear it is looking through a new car windscreen or one that's just been replaced after a few years.

Forgot to add that May edition of MMM has Di Johnson in a feature fitting protectors to her Murvi Morello (Fiat)

She paid £68 and later found she could have sourced them on E-Bay for £39.99 + p&p.

The ones she got were made in Oz as are the ones I have on my Transit based M/H.

Welcome to MHF Cottie.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Alan for the link...

http://www.hy-waysunvisors.com.au/pgstoneguard.html

I've done a quick sketch of Our Coral with one of those stone guards on the front... It would end up looking something like a cross between a Police van and something out of Mad Max!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

I'll stick with the fingers crossed protection! :roll: :lol:

Stay well.


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Cottie and welcome

There apears to be two types and with the markings for continental use and some without - this may have a bearing on the different prices.
Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good catch suenmike!! The protectors I bought from Climair *DO* have the markings and also come with 2 sets of black sticky things... I reclaimed the set I used last year and put them back on the backing paper!! :roll: :wink:


----------

